# Google Wallet For Verizon GNex owners



## Exodus (Jan 17, 2012)

​
*Did it work?*

Yes1168.75%No, Why did I even try?531.25%


----------



## Exodus (Jan 17, 2012)

Here is a qr code that will when scanned open up the market (click on market if phone asks you what to open it with) and let you download google wallet straight from the Play Store.

If I have helped you in any way, please give me a thumbs up.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Galaxy wallet?
....whut?

Anyway, I decoded the QR so we can have a real link. You can have it pushed to your phone from the play store. I can confirm it works this way, which I prefer.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.walletnfcrel&rdid=com.google.android.apps.walletnfcrel&rdot=1


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Neither way works for me.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

hazard209 said:


> Neither way works for me.


Worked just fine for me. I already had an older version of wallet installed, but I wouldn't think that would matter. I'm on AOKP JB Preview if it helps.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm on Jelly Belly 3.6, I didn't have it pre-installed but I just downloaded it off of goo.im. That works perfect.


----------



## ccogan (Oct 13, 2011)

I tried this and mine just sits on the activating device screen. Any ideas on how to get past this?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Exodus (Jan 17, 2012)

ccogan said:


> I tried this and mine just sits on the activating device screen. Any ideas on how to get past this?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


It could be your rom. What rom are you running?


----------



## Exodus (Jan 17, 2012)

hazard209 said:


> I'm on Jelly Belly 3.6, I didn't have it pre-installed but I just downloaded it off of goo.im. That works perfect.


Try the new 3.8 jelly belly. It also could be your kernel


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

I pulled the apk from Vicious and installed that way and got it installed today. Got 10$ for activating the Google PP card. Free Mocha! woot.. hah


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

Not sure if this QR code is for the same link, but the last time this was raised (and I was reading/responding), it seemed that this only worked for people who previously had wallet installed through other means, be it sideloading or one of those older complicated "exploits" in tricking the play store to let you download by coming from the browser. For anyone who had never installed it, the link didn't work.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Well here's a version on goo.im if someone needs the .apk http://goo.im/devs/jellybellys/misc/jb/Wallet.apk


----------



## SD_Ryan (Jun 25, 2012)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Well here's a version on goo.im if someone needs the .apk http://goo.im/devs/jellybellys/misc/jb/Wallet.apk


Working perfectly for me on SlimICS. Now to find a retail location to test it with...


----------



## ccogan (Oct 13, 2011)

Exodus said:


> It could be your rom. What rom are you running?


] am running dt's jb antimyth

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## esmier (Oct 7, 2011)

i have always been able to push it directly from the play store......

wait, where did it go??


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

esmier said:


> i have always been able to push it directly from the play store......
> 
> wait, where did it go??


I didn't see it when searching on play.google either, but there is a direct link in the other thread.


----------



## Ogkush.818 (Nov 28, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Well here's a version on goo.im if someone needs the .apk http://goo.im/devs/j...c/jb/Wallet.apk


THANK YOU! I had to return to stock to test to see if my phone is having call problems, and installed from the link and it installed perfect. I got 10 from google. Now i need to test to see if it works. Has anyone used it on stock 4.0.4 not rooted?


----------



## Ogkush.818 (Nov 28, 2011)

Exodus said:


> Here is a qr code that will when scanned open up the market (click on market if phone asks you what to open it with) and let you download google wallet straight from the Play Store.
> 
> If I have helped you in any way, please give me a thumbs up.


this did not work..but sideloading the app provided a couple post back did get it to install..have to try to use it at the 711 near me


----------



## MisterEff (Jan 2, 2012)

I just go to all apps and it's always there.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 561427 (Jun 28, 2012)

Do we still have the secure element issue? I have never seen a legit fix for locking out the secure element of the phone. Several have claimed to do so but it turns out they were fixing other problems with GW. I would advise EVERYONE to go clear the data from DIRECTLY WITHIN GW if you flash anything or to a factory reset. This has been the common practice to avoiding NFC lockout.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Ogkush.818 said:


> Do we still have the secure element issue? I have never seen a legit fix for locking out the secure element of the phone. Several have claimed to do so but it turns out they were fixing other problems with GW. I would advise EVERYONE to go clear the data from DIRECTLY WITHIN GW if you flash anything or to a factory reset. This has been the common practice to avoiding NFC lockout.


I'm thinking this was caused by something else. I've flashed plenty of ROMs without clearing data from within Wallet and I'm fine.


----------

